# Municipal Police Institute



## HBBS28

Has anyone taken the background investigations course through MPI? If so, what kind of pre-employment investigation stuff do they cover?

Be safe.


----------



## HBBS28

Attached is the course catalog.


----------



## j809

I took the state police 2 days about 15 years ago , great class and their background guys have tons of experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61

j809 said:


> I took the state police 2 days about 15 years ago , great class and their background guys have tons of experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shit! You're getting old now ain't ya!?!?


----------

